# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Pegasus Touch calibration & setup resources?

## DisFanJen

Hi All,

So I've managed to get hold of a Pegesus Touch for what I consider silly money and am now getting ready to start using it.

Now, I'm told it's been though a couple of long transports and will probably need to be re-calibrated (London to Bristol, about 130 miles a couple of times.  Not long for the states but a fair distance around the UK, and in a bumpy car and well).

So as soon as the new pdms arrives Monday we'd like to go through a full set of re-calibrations but I'm having trouble at the first hurdle, which is getting a copy of the laser calibration file so we can frop in in the tray and check the settings.

So if anyone can fire a copy to me or point me at a copy that'd be great, also any other things you think would be good to do after the printer's had a good rattle would be brilliant.

Once we've got it working we're looking at doing the opensource upgrade but to start we just want it working as it should in a stock configuration.  :Smile:

----------


## doobie

I have a copy, but it's too large to attach to the forum. PM me and I'll try to send you it another method.

----------


## gooshpoo

Im also looking for this file please pm me if you have it.

----------

